# Best Configuration within 30K



## sanju_nlp81 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi!
     Well some people of my locality come to me and ask me to assemble them PC for exact 30k including ups, keyboard & mouse.

My Configuration:-

1. Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 at 8.9k
2. Gigabyte GA EG41MF S2H at 5.5k
3. Kingston 2GB DDR2 PC-800MHz at 2.25k
4. LG/Sony DVD RW at 1.1k
5. Umax or Elnova T640 UPS at 1.6k
6. Frontech Cabinet with smps at 11.5k
7. Western Digital Cavier 320GB at 2.25 k
8. Samsung 933SN at 7k
9. Logitech Keyboard Mouse Combo at .5k

Total 30.25k

Well am not happy with it. Guide me plz.


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 19, 2010)

^ its pretty old config.

As you have a low budget, AMD is best for Low-Budget.

Increase your budget a little and get this rig.


AMD Phenom X2 555BE
 Biostar TA790GX a3+
 Kingston Value Ram 2GB DDR3, 1333MHz
 WD 320GB Blue AAKS 16MB Buffer
  Cooler Master CM310 / NZXT Gamma
 Powe Supply                      : Corsair VX450
 Graphics Card                    : Choose within your budget
 LCD  (Monitor)                  : Benq G2220HD
 Keyboard + Mouse     : Logitech Internet Pro
UPS.....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 19, 2010)

sanju_nlp81 said:


> Hi!
> Well some people of my locality come to me and ask me to assemble them PC for exact 30k including ups, keyboard & mouse.
> 
> My Configuration:-
> ...


 

My suggestion: 

1)AMD PHENOM II X4 955 BE 3.2GHz, 8M, AM3 7700/-

2)ASUS M4A78T-E 790GX AM3 (with onboard graphics) 9200/-

3)Cooler Master PSU 500w 2975/-

4)TRANSCEND 2 GB DDR3 1333FSB 2475/-

5) LG OPTICAL DRIVE 22X 1100/-

6) APC BACK UPS ES 650VA 2860/-
(the best company regarding UPS)
*www.apc.com/products/family/index.cfm?id=21

7)Is it 11.5k OR 1.5 for cabinet? Assuming the later go 
for COOLER MASTER 310 ELITE WITH TRANSPARENT SIDE. 1700/- 

& with 11.5 you will get CM SNIPER. *deltapage.com/store/products/Cooler-Master-Chasis-SNIPER-AMD-Dragon-Edition.html

8)SEAGATE BARRACUDA 500 GB 2250/-

9)Dell 16" Widescreen monitor 4650/-


10)KEYBOARD +MOUSE 500/-

All price of kolkata.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2010)

sanju_nlp81 said:


> Hi!
> Well some people of my locality come to me and ask me to assemble them PC for exact 30k including ups, keyboard & mouse.
> 
> My Configuration:-
> ...



1. Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 at 8.9k ---> End of life product
2. Gigabyte GA EG41MF S2H at 5.5k ---> same as above.
3. Kingston 2GB DDR2 PC-800MHz at 2.25k ---> DDR3 way to go.
4. LG/Sony DVD RW at 1.1k 
5. Umax or Elnova T640 UPS at 1.6k ---> APC 550VA
6. Frontech Cabinet with smps at 11.5k ---> WTF. 11.5k? Frontech? u out of your mind? get any cabby along with VIP 400W/500W PSU.
7. Western Digital Cavier 320GB at 2.25 k ---> look for 500Gb HDD. cost same.
8. Samsung 933SN at 7k ---> more like 20" Benq. cost same.
9. Logitech Keyboard Mouse Combo at .5k

ok so final thing looks like this: 

Processor: Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz: 5k or Phenom II X2 555 BE as suggested above. both cost same.
Motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD: 4.3k
Ram: Transcend 2 X 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz: 5.4k //get 2Gb if gaming not top priority//
Hard Disk: Western Digital 500Gb Blue: 2.3k
Graphics Card: Sapphire HD5670 512Mb Arctic Cooler: 5.2k //optional. if less or no gaming, motherboards graphics will handle//
Optical Drives: LG GH22NS50: 1.1k
PSU: VIP Gold 400W @ 1.4k //don't get Cooler Master Extreme Power PSU//
Cabinet: any cabby u like. i suggest Zebronics Bijli without the default SMPS @ 1.1k
Monitor: BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor: 7k
Keyboard Mouse: Logitech Internet Pro Desktop: 0.7k
UPS: APC 550VA: 1.8k

so whats your idea about the config.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 19, 2010)

^
Awesome. 
And yes,if graphics card is not needed then shouldn't he invest on the MSI 785G-E53??
Or rather a 790 based board?


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> 1. Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 at 8.9k ---> End of life product
> 2. Gigabyte GA EG41MF S2H at 5.5k ---> same as above.
> 3. Kingston 2GB DDR2 PC-800MHz at 2.25k ---> DDR3 way to go.
> 4. LG/Sony DVD RW at 1.1k
> ...



true.... dont get c2ds.... at your budget go with amd....



> Processor: Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz: 5k or Phenom II X2 555 BE as suggested above. both cost same.
> Motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD: 4.3k
> Ram: Transcend 2 X 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz: 5.4k //get 2Gb if gaming not top priority//
> Hard Disk: Western Digital 500Gb Blue: 2.3k
> ...



+1.... go with the above config eyes closed.... exclude the gpu and get msi 790gx-g65 @ 6.3k if budget is going out....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2010)

@sanju
look bro if ur main focus is on gaming
then go for phenom be 555 alongwith 785 g based mobo and at least 5670 gfx card

if u are not into gaming and stuff
then go for athlon x4 630 alongwith 790gx based mobo and NO graphic card


rest of all,refer sam shab's suggestion


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 19, 2010)

hey guys my rig is a bad one kya? instead of 500gb i have a 1TB seagate HDD. PLS DONT DISHEARTEN ME. I am a father of this little girl(avatar picture) and after maintaining my family i have saved some money for a year and then i have bought it on January 2010. i want to continue with this rig peacefully for next 5 to six years. i do not want to fall in all those tech zargons and has no intention to OC the proc. It will be basically used for my daughter's education. so pls suggest if there is anything i need to change. what comes in my mind is that i may need to change the stock cooler of phenom II x4 as CPU is getting over 50 degree cel.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> hey guys my rig is a bad one kya? instead of 500gb i have a 1TB seagate HDD. PLS DONT DISHEARTEN ME. I am a father of this little girl(avatar picture) and after maintaining my family i have saved some money for a year and then i have bought it on January 2010. i want to continue with this rig peacefully for next 5 to six years. i do not want to fall in all those tech zargons and has no intention to OC the proc. It will be basically used for my daughter's education. so pls suggest if there is anything i need to change. what comes in my mind is that i may need to change the stock cooler of phenom II x4 as CPU is getting over 50 degree cel.


well sir your rig is amazing
and ur decision for getting 1tb is a right one
few suggestions from my side

instead of buying 16"dell monitor u can 19" lcd for a few bucks more
and
i didnt understand about ur cabinet query
can u plz make it a lil simple?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2010)

Jripper said:


> ^
> Awesome.
> And yes,if graphics card is not needed then shouldn't he invest on the MSI 785G-E53??
> Or rather a 790 based board?



E53 got no sideport memory. 790GX may push this config out of his budget. though 790GX can be used for causal gaming. however most 790GX cost ~7k. costly.



rahul.007 said:


> true.... dont get c2ds.... at your budget go with amd....
> 
> +1.... go with the above config eyes closed.... exclude the gpu and get msi 790gx-g65 @ 6.3k if budget is going out....



@6.3k, this mobo looks really a good one. will handle casual gaming with ease. have u tried OC the HD3300 mGPU? i feel u can attain speed of 1Ghz. will than suite your X4 better 



piyush120290 said:


> @sanju
> look bro if ur main focus is on gaming
> then go for phenom be 555 alongwith 785 g based mobo and at least 5670 gfx card
> 
> ...



well nice piece of suggestion 



avichandana20000 said:


> hey guys my rig is a bad one kya? instead of 500gb i have a 1TB seagate HDD. PLS DONT DISHEARTEN ME. I am a father of this little girl(avatar picture) and after maintaining my family i have saved some money for a year and then i have bought it on January 2010. i want to continue with this rig peacefully for next 5 to six years. i do not want to fall in all those tech zargons and has no intention to OC the proc. It will be basically used for my daughter's education. so pls suggest if there is anything i need to change. what comes in my mind is that i may need to change the stock cooler of phenom II x4 as CPU is getting over 50 degree cel.



your PC's only downside is its screen. the mobo is quite a bit powerful. & can handle even 22" with no problem if gaming not on "to do list". only other bad thing is the PSU. i sure its the buggy Extreme Power PSU. won't be trouble until a graphics card is added.

however if OP decides goes for above mentioned rig, he'll shoot past 40k like a bullet. thats only reason i not highlighted your post.



piyush120290 said:


> well sir your rig is amazing
> and ur decision for getting 1tb is a right one
> few suggestions from my side
> 
> ...



OP posted this: 



> 6. Frontech Cabinet with smps at 11.5k



a crappy nonsense Frontech with a super crappy PSU costing 11.5k. even a idiot won't spend so much on a Frontech. i know its a typing mistake. what he tried explain is provided budget for cabby is 1.15k, CM Elite 310 can be purchased. however if OP's budget for cabby really 11.5k (i doubt), he can get the Sniper.

hope i clear your doubt buddy


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 19, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> hey guys my rig is a bad one kya? instead of 500gb i have a 1TB seagate HDD. PLS DONT DISHEARTEN ME. I am a father of this little girl(avatar picture) and after maintaining my family i have saved some money for a year and then i have bought it on January 2010. i want to continue with this rig peacefully for next 5 to six years. i do not want to fall in all those tech zargons and has no intention to OC the proc. It will be basically used for my daughter's education. so pls suggest if there is anything i need to change. what comes in my mind is that i may need to change the stock cooler of phenom II x4 as CPU is getting over 50 degree cel.



+! to your rig.... it is sufficiently futureproof(me myself using almost same config).... but my query is same as that of piyush.... could you please simplify your cabinet query????


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 19, 2010)

> 6. Frontech Cabinet with smps at 11.5k
> 
> a crappy nonsense Frontech with a super crappy PSU costing 11.5k. even a idiot won't spend so much on a Frontech. i know its a typing mistake. what he tried explain is provided budget for cabby is 1.15k, CM Elite 310 can be purchased. however if OP's budget for cabby really 11.5k (i doubt), he can get the Sniper.



got it....



> @6.3k, this mobo looks really a good one. will handle casual gaming with ease. have u tried OC the HD3300 mGPU? i feel u can attain speed of 1Ghz. will than suite your X4 better



wanna do it but i m fearing about temprature.... its 44'C in delhi and i dont have an ac in my room.... i do monitor ny rig's temp using cpu-z.... runs at around 41'C at idle(downloading only).... but it shoots up to 50'C while playing gta san andreas.... will buy cooler master hyper n520 this may....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> wanna do it but i m fearing about temprature.... its 44'C in delhi and i dont have an ac in my room.... i do monitor ny rig's temp using cpu-z.... runs at around 41'C at idle(downloading only).... but it shoots up to 50'C while playing gta san andreas.... will buy cooler master hyper n520 this may....



just u need is a 90mm/120mm good side fan, blowing air straight to the IGP. & that will let u OC the IGP to 900Mhz+. 1Ghz maybe a bit too much out of my mouth. also don't forget Fermi runs @ 97degree. yours hardly run at 1/2 the temperature. so no worry. be happy & do OC


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> just u need is a 90mm/120mm good side fan, blowing air straight to the IGP. & that will let u OC the IGP to 900Mhz+. 1Ghz maybe a bit too much out of my mouth. also don't forget Fermi runs @ 97degree. yours hardly run at 1/2 the temperature. so no worry. be happy & do OC


looks like fermi have set a benchmark for the highest temperature ratings


----------



## sanju_nlp81 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I am really thankful to u all for ur valuable suggestions. Yes it was a typing mistake for the cabinet, its actually 1.15k. Like u all am also a gr8 fan of amd but people here just know Intel stuff no matter how I try, cant make them believe in amd. 

So, plz suggest something from Intel basket!!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2010)

sanju_nlp81 said:


> Well I am really thankful to u all for ur valuable suggestions. Yes it was a typing mistake for the cabinet, its actually 1.15k. Like u all am also a gr8 fan of amd but people here just know Intel stuff no matter how I try, cant make them believe in amd.
> 
> So, plz suggest something from Intel basket!!


who said we only suggest intel
i'll blindly recommend u to go for AMD
some guys like sam shab,asingh,crow,revolution.......all carry enough info on AMD
moreover they will surely suggest u to go for AMD in this budget range just like i did


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 20, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> well sir your rig is amazing
> and ur decision for getting 1tb is a right one
> few suggestions from my side
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. actually i havent bought any monitor till now. That was a suggestion for sanju. 


The query is not about Cabby. Both my monitor and rig is on the top of a table. I have engaged a stand fan from sideways whenever i start my PC to cool myself and my rig.At that time the processor temp is between 45 to 49 deg ce and motherboard temp is below 40. But when i do not engage that fan cpu temp rises to 53-54 cel and mobo tepm to 50 cel. My question is should i 

option 1) change my stock cooler and appoint a cooler master heat sink(Hyper N520) 
option 2) only apply CM nano fusion and refrain from option 1
option 3)add 1 120 mm front(intake) fan and 120 mm side bottom fan(intake).

@ Sam Shab
*quote:*(i do not know how to reply with multiquotes)
"your PC's only downside is its screen. 
i still have a CRT MONITOR. 

the mobo is quite a bit powerful. & can handle even 22" .
intending to buy DELL 22" ST2210 

only other bad thing is the PSU. i sure its the buggy Extreme Power PSU. won't be trouble until a graphics card is added."
Before buying i used a PSU calculator from Cooler master and it suggests me for a 250w.But i bought a CM 500W PSU. I DO NOT need a Graphics card as it is a GX mobo and i have stated the purpose of my PC. But yes i will definitely watch all Hollywood movies along with old & new hindi and bengali movies.

with no problem if gaming not on "to do list"
I play games (always after sunset) but not an addicted one and i never play demo except full version. 

Regarding PSU airflow i have a query. What is the airflow mechanism of a PSU? Sucking hot air from inside the cabby and throws it out? if it is affirmative then my mobo temp should not rise so much as both the rear exhaust fan and psu fan is sucking the rising hot air 

pls enlighten me.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> looks like fermi have set a benchmark for the highest temperature ratings



yah. it got. moreover if you fit Fermi into a single slot fan graphics card, u may even have a portable Nuclear Fission bomb. not enough blow up Herosima or maybe Delhi but surely yours, mine or anyones PC 



sanju_nlp81 said:


> Well I am really thankful to u all for ur valuable suggestions. Yes it was a typing mistake for the cabinet, its actually 1.15k. Like u all am also a gr8 fan of amd but people here just know Intel stuff no matter how I try, cant make them believe in amd.
> 
> So, plz suggest something from Intel basket!!



simple get i5 750 + Intel DP55WB. will need a graphics card though. not recommended go for i3. else u'll get complain later. or ask them get AMD. choice is theirs. 



piyush120290 said:


> who said we only suggest intel
> i'll blindly recommend u to go for AMD
> some guys like sam shab,asingh,crow,revolution.......all carry enough info on AMD
> moreover they will surely suggest u to go for AMD in this budget range just like i did



actually its for his locality people. not him. indicated 1st post, 1st line 



avichandana20000 said:


> Thanks. actually i havent bought any monitor till now. That was a suggestion for sanju.
> 
> 
> The query is not about Cabby. Both my monitor and rig is on the top of a table. I have engaged a stand fan from sideways whenever i start my PC to cool myself and my rig.At that time the processor temp is between 45 to 49 deg ce and motherboard temp is below 40. But when i do not engage that fan cpu temp rises to 53-54 cel and mobo tepm to 50 cel. My question is should i
> ...



cooler leave as it is. heat isn't much issue. 50degree normal for AMD. remember it runs at over 3Ghz. & add to it, its quadcore + 6Mb L3 cache. if you not getting any oddy sound, may stick to the default heatsink. do clean it from time to time. may apply TIM.

however mobo is a bit too hot. attach a good 120mm fan opposite to the mobo's heatsink. provided you got provision for it in your cabby. to circulate air further well, adding a 120mm intake fan highly recommended, along with a 90mm out take fan (rear, as PSU's fan already acting as a exhaust).



avichandana20000 said:


> @ Sam Shab
> *quote:*(i do not know how to reply with multiquotes)



no problem. simply click the "quote+" in all the posts you want multiquote. than click "quote" of any of the msg u selected for multiquoting.



> "your PC's only downside is its screen.
> i still have a CRT MONITOR.



oops. thought you have the same monitor prescribed above. 



> the mobo is quite a bit powerful. & can handle even 22" .
> intending to buy DELL 22" ST2210



don't. if gaming is on high on priority. get 20". or add a HD4650 (minimum), or HD5670 (recommenced).



> only other bad thing is the PSU. i sure its the buggy Extreme Power PSU. won't be trouble until a graphics card is added."
> Graphics card is not needed as it is a GX mobo



however 22" too much for even the King of the Hill IGP.



> with no problem if gaming not on "to do list"
> I play games but not an addicted one and i never play demo one except full version. .



already told above. however racing should run. FPS won't.



> Regarding PSU airflow i have a query. What is the airflow mechanism of a PSU? Sucking hot air from inside the cabby and throws it out? if it is affirmative then my mobo temp should not rise so much as both the rear exhaust fan and psu fan is sucking hot air AND HOT AIR RISES UP.
> 
> pls enlighten me.



PSU's fan suck hot air out. & as u mentioned, you got exhaust fan. means both are throwing air out. & nothing to take air in. its natural for mobo temp hover around 50degree. after all IGP running at 700Mhz. add 1 X 120mm fan at front (optional). 1 X 120mm fan on side (very much recommended).


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 20, 2010)

cooler leave as it is. heat isn't much issue. 50degree normal for AMD. remember it runs at over 3Ghz. & add to it, its quadcore + 6Mb L3 cache. if you not getting any oddy sound, may stick to the default heatsink. do clean it from time to time. may apply TIM.

Pls explain TIM ? ? 

however mobo is a bit too hot. attach a good 120mm fan opposite to the mobo's heatsink. provided you got provision for it in your cabby. to circulate air further well, adding a 120mm intake fan highly recommended, 

I will do that

along with a 90mm out take fan (rear, as PSU's fan already acting as a exhaust).

This means three exhaust : PSU+rear+90mm

no problem. simply click the "quote+" in all the posts you want multiquote. than click "quote" of any of the msg u selected for multiquoting.

Thanks got the point . But how are you breaking down the quote into several ones and answering them point to point?


don't. if gaming is on high on priority. get 20". or add a HD4650 (minimum), or HD5670 (recommenced).

Gaming is not the priority. Movie and educational kids' software are the priority. 

HD 5670 is a GRAPHICS CARD I THINK. But i do not require it.


already told above. however racing should run. FPS won't.

Call of Duty, Project IGI, RTCW all are running i have tested it.



PSU's fan suck hot air out. & as u mentioned, you got exhaust fan. means both are throwing air out. & nothing to take air in. its natural for mobo temp hover around 50degree. after all IGP running at 700Mhz. add 1 X 120mm fan at front (optional). 1 X 120mm fan on side (very much recommended).[/QUOTE]

Yes i will definitely do that & let you know about the temp. One more thing i want to share that i have done a case mod with my Elite 310.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> Pls explain TIM ? ?



CM nano fusion & gels like this.



> This means three exhaust : PSU+rear+90mm



nope. if u already have 1 exhaust fan, no need add another one. actually PSU acts well as an exhaust. however PSU will suffer.



> Thanks got the point . But how are you breaking down the quote into several ones and answering them point to point?



simply separate the post into many parts & use the quote shortcut in the Standard menu bar in the edit box  



> Gaming is not the priority. Movie and educational kids' software are the priority.



no crysis. no problem. old games will run. new games will suffer. 



avichandana20000 said:


> Yes i will definitely do that & let you know about the temp. One more thing i want to share that i have done a case mod with my Elite 310.



oh congrats. with the transparent side panel? how did u accomplished this task? i mean what type of modding stuffs used? cold cathode. neon lights. UV fans.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 20, 2010)

> nope. if u already have 1 exhaust fan, no need add another one. actually PSU acts well as an exhaust. however PSU will suffer.


 
What can be done so that PSU does not suffer?



> simply separate the post into many parts & use the quote shortcut in the Standard menu bar in the edit box


I THINK I HAVE LEARNT THAT.



> no crysis. no problem. old games will run. new games will suffer.


No HEADACHE WITH NEW GAME.




> oh congrats. with the transparent side panel? how did u accomplished this task? i mean what type of modding stuffs used? cold cathode. neon lights. UV fans


 
Thanks. Yes on the side panel(not transparent at the time of purchase). I cut it with a tin cutter and then filed it to smooth the edges, bought the acrylic sheet, paste it . Then i decor a multicolour LED in front removing the BAY cover. The mutlicolour is inserted with 12v rail of molex connector directly(YES WITHOUT RESISTANCE). iT IS ROCKING. Thanks to the discussion in this forum regarding case modding that happened at 2006. i will put some pic very soon. I also bought a dozen of blue LED of 3v. But not applied still. I looked for those cold cathode, uv but not found in any shop out in Calcutta. You may say to order it online. Sorry i need to accumulate money for monitor and fans now.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> What can be done so that PSU does not suffer?



already done. u got a back fan as exhaust. its enough, until & unless it rotates so slow u can count the number of spin .



> I THINK I HAVE LEARNT THAT.


 
yah u did.



avichandana20000 said:


> Thanks. Yes on the side panel(not transparent at the time of purchase). I cut it with a tin cutter and then filed it to smooth the edges, bought the acrylic sheet, paste it . Then i decor a multicolour LED in front removing the BAY cover. The mutlicolour is inserted with 12v rail of molex connector directly(YES WITHOUT RESISTANCE). iT IS ROCKING. Thanks to the discussion in this forum regarding case modding that happened at 2006. i will put some pic very soon. I also bought a dozen of blue LED of 3v. But not applied still. I looked for those cold cathode, uv but not found in any shop out in Calcutta. You may say to order it online. Sorry i need to accumulate money for monitor and fans now.



oh WOW. thats some awesome modding work. however a side panel like in that of NZXT M59 could have made the mod a even better one. however the front side mod looks the most interesting. now time for some pics.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 21, 2010)

> Sam.Shab said:
> 
> 
> > already done. u got a back fan as exhaust. its enough, until & unless it rotates so slow u can count the number of spin .
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> It is a stock fan from CM with 1200 rpm and is spinning at its fullest..


 
well its enough. not need a 7200RPM fan . a 1200rpm fan along with PSU's own fan will do just fine.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 23, 2010)

> oh WOW. thats some awesome modding work. however a side panel like in that of NZXT M59 could have made the mod a even better one. however the front side mod looks the most interesting. now time for some pics


 






The original






The cutting plan






Side panel modded.






the Side panel fitted. Yellow area needs a fan.






The air circulation process. Here i have a qns. Yesterday when i placed my hand BELOW just touching the PSU the fan was giving out cool air on my hand. i feel it on my palm. Sure. Why is it so? It is supposed to take the air and i should not feel any air on my hand?






the wires are managed to give enough room for air circulation.






Ganapati on front Side after removing the Bay cover.






Lights ON.






The MULTICOLOUR LED.






light changing. 





maintaining a GAP between PROCCY & RAM.






Maintaiing GAPS between HDD to have a better air flow from FRONT FAN.






The two LEDs are connected to a molex connector without nresistance.






TEMP  with side panel open and a stand fan appointed.






TEMP  with side panel fitted and a stand fan appointed.


pls tell me whether you are able to see it as i am not becoz my organisation has blocked all pic format available in net.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 23, 2010)

no.... i cant see anything exept your image addresses....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> no.... i cant see anything exept your image addresses....



me2. 

@ avichandana20000, upload the pics to tiny pic or some image hosting site. than put the links here.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 24, 2010)

> Sam.Shab said:
> 
> 
> > me2.
> ...


 
no image hosting sites are allowed here for security reasons.
 i am attaching the files.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 24, 2010)

nice work....

could you please post some pics of your cabby in dark with all the bling-bling


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 24, 2010)

next pics posted


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 24, 2010)

nice work


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 24, 2010)

Next are posted


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok i am now able to see that al are going fine. So i am attaching all files from starting.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> next pics posted


nice work
which cabby anyways?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 24, 2010)

A) THE ORIGINAL

B)THE CUTTING PLAN

C)ACRYLIC SHEET FITTED(posted before)

D) SIDE PANEL FITTED(posted before)

E)The air circulation process. Here i have a qns. Yesterday when i placed my hand BELOW just touching the PSU the fan was giving out cool air on my hand. i feel it on my palm. Sure. Why is it so? It is supposed to take the air and i should not feel any air on my hand?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 24, 2010)

F) WIRES ARE MANAGED TO GIVE ROOM FOR MAXIMUM AIR CIRCULATION

G) GANAPATI PLACED IN FRONT REMOVING THE BAY COVER.(posted bef)

H) LIGHTS ON 

I) THE TWO MULTICOLOURED LEDS.((there is a hole already.)posted before)

J) LIGHTS ROCKING.

K) DISTANCE BETWN PROCCY AND RAM MAINTAINED

L) DISTANCE BETWN HDD's MAINTAINED FOR FRONT FAN AIR INTAKE.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 24, 2010)

M) THE MOLEX CONNECTOR WHERE THE LED IS CONNECTED.(posted before)

N) this is without side panel fitted and a stand fan appointed.

O) this is with side panel fitted and a stand fan appointed.

PLS ARRANGE ALL THE PICS . 

THANKS.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 24, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> nice work
> which cabby anyways?


 

this a cm elite 310 cabby.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2010)

very good modding. u look to be really patient kind of person. no easy task.


----------



## huntluck (Apr 24, 2010)

You can get mine config. if u want

AMD 955 x 4 cpu

M4A79T ->MB

SAMSUNG 2233RZ  Monitor

1 TB HDD SEAGATE

3GB RAM OCZ

600WATT PSU + cabinet IBALL

9800GT Nvidia card

Hope would be fine !


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 26, 2010)

> very good modding.


 
Thanks




> u look to be really patient kind of person. no easy task


 
That is  an attribute i always carry.

Thinking of fixing a top fan with fibre mesh . for that i need to cut the top panel But in this cabinet the top is not removable. let's see what can be done.

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




huntluck said:


> You can get mine config. if u want
> 
> AMD 955 x 4 cpu
> 
> ...


 

to whom you are suggesting this? me? or OP


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> That is  an attribute i always carry.






avichandana20000 said:


> Thinking of fixing a top fan with fibre mesh . for that i need to cut the top panel But in this cabinet the top is not removable. let's see what can be done.



WOW. already a very good modding. are u preparing for some modding competition?




avichandana20000 said:


> to whom you are suggesting this? me? or OP



most probably OP.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 27, 2010)

> Sam.Shab
> Tech Reviewer
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by avichandana20000
> ...


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 28, 2010)

> wow. Already a very good modding. Are u preparing for some modding competition?


 


i never believe in competition but in coopeartion. Competition breeds foe but cooperation brings friend, principle i always follow. So anyone interested in time to come may find this thread useful for modding.
Yesterday there a strike in west bengal and i was in home. So i do a lab test for those BLUE LED i mentioned before and it was a success. Now i have to modify that and will send the picture step by step but not before Monday coz i will get time only on sunday.

BY THE WAY, where is OP WHO HAS STARTED ALL THIS?


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 28, 2010)

> BY THE WAY, where is OP WHO HAS STARTED ALL THIS?



i guess he just got bored and was thinking"wat rubbish are they all talking...."


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2010)

help me frnds
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700&page=270


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> i guess he just got bored and was thinking"wat rubbish are they all talking...."



or maybe out of money to pay the Internet bill. 



piyush120290 said:


> help me frnds
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700&page=270



you are like advertising this all over the forum !!!


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 28, 2010)

> Originally Posted by piyush120290
> help me frnds
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...71700&page=270
> 
> ...



:roll::roll:

maybe he is advertising it on other forums too....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ u got that right
i was just too scared 
i was thinking that i may to go for small tower cabby


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 28, 2010)

Very nice Modding work indeed . Ill do a search for various thread swith mods on it and if there is a sufficient number Ill bunch the posts together is possible for a good Modding thread. I thinkw e have one already by Rollercoaster but would have to check to make sure.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 28, 2010)

@avichandana20000- exemplary work man, that's what is called innovation -
however multi twisting of sata cable is not recommended - better coil it up or fold it in U turns.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 29, 2010)

> Very nice Modding work indeed .


 

thanks 




> Ill do a search for various thread swith mods on it and if there is a sufficient number Ill bunch the posts together is possible for a good Modding thread. I thinkw e have one already by Rollercoaster but would have to check to make sure


 
that will be a great idea. a great discussion on the case modding happened in 2006.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35624




> exemplary work man, that's what is called innovation -


THANKS 



> however multi twisting of sata cable is not recommended - better coil it up or fold it in U turns


 
oh! I will definitely do that.


----------

